# New receivers with OSD via HDMI?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Can anyone verify if any of the new receivers that have been released will project On Screen Display via HDMI when using 720p or 1080i? 

I'm looking mainly for the volume control to show on screen when only HDMI is connected from the receiver to the display. 

Even more specifically, I'd like to see the new Yamaha receivers be able to do this or either their volume display get bigger.

Since I've listened to the Yamaha receiver I had and switched, I realize how much I wish I had it back, despite the fact that I could not read the volume display and a couple of other minor quirks.

Even still, I'm wondering if any of the new receiver can do OSD via HDMI during HD playback. 

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Two of our guys are at Yamaha training in Orlando today. I will ask them when they get back.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In a few weeks I will have the Onkyo 805 and from what I have read it will show the OSD via HDMI.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Not 100% sure of this but I think I recall reading that it does not if being fed 1080p.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The new Denon's will do OSD over HDMI at all outputs.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> The new Denon's will do OSD over HDMI at all outputs.


Yep. The new GUI interface they use is very nice. I was at Ultimate Electronics and they had a new Denon hooked up using a RS1 for projector and Blu-Ray player. Adjusting the volume and seeing the display on screen show you the volume level is awesome! So simple and yet more companies are not doing it.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering about this. I am glad to hear that improvements are being made.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I asked this question in another thread, but it seems a better place to ask the question here. You plug all of your equipment into the HDMI ports and run 1 HDMI to your TV. Does the OSD get displayed over the current media or do you have to go to a different input?

ie - I'm watching a DVD and I want to change......LFE crossover, do I just push the menu button on the remote and it gets displayed over the DVD movie or do I need to select a different setting and have it displayed on a blank screen?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is actually what we are learning in this thread alex... which AVR's allow OSD over HDMI and which AVR's don't. It all depends on your model.

Your Yamaha RX-V2200 will not. You'll probably have to read your manual on it, but I suspect it will only do OSD via 480i composite, s-video or component.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I will be upgrading my equipment sometime in the near future and was wondering as well.

The thing that's wrong with my OSD for my old Yamaha, is that I need to run, as you stated above, a wire to the TV and then put the TV to that input to see it. Even though the OSD is somewhat nice "eye-candy", it's more of a pain if I have to switch inputs on the TV and then change the settings on the AVR.


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

My understanding is that the new (either out now or coming soon) granddaddy,k top end (i.e. $$$$) receiver from Yahama may have this capabilities. The rest of their line does not, I believe. I know for certain that the RX-V1800 and RX-V3800 do not have this ability at least with 1080p and possibly other HD sources over HDMI.

To make matters worse, the volume setting on the LCD is tiny so there's no way to see it from a seated viewing position. This is really quite a PITA and annoyance but I picked up the 1800 knowing this going into it. I figure we'll see Yamaha and others start add this capability to their main line of receivers soon, and hopefully a year or so this feature will be much more prevalent.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Like Sonnie said. The Denons allow you to not have to switch to other inputs on the display. It shows up using the current connection. What is really great is that the source keeps playing. Biggest benefit to me would be the ability to see the volume level basically on the fly.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I hear you there about the volume level. I got so sick of squinting to see it, that I just turn it up now until it sounds good. If I'm watching a movie at reference level or for the kids, that's when I get up close to see it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Even still, I'm wondering if any of the new receiver can do OSD via HDMI during HD playback.
> 
> Thanks!


I can verify that the Onkyo TXSR line will output OSD via HDMI or component at the touch of a button on the front panel. The manual on the 805 clearly states this.


----------



## ran_sac (May 29, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I can verify that the Onkyo TXSR line will output OSD via HDMI or component at the touch of a button on the front panel. The manual on the 805 clearly states this.


true for regular settings in the set up menu..............but not for volume control, and or different sound inputs, at least not on my 805.............unless someone can tell me how.........


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Bump on this thread to see if any new receivers have now added this ability. So far it still seems like Denon is the only ones.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Onkyo 876 allows it... along with the NAD T785.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Really?

My 876 Onkyo hasnt been showing me my volume on display much. Its been a hit and miss experience for me.

Well I guess I will pay attention to what happens and when it happens.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Really wish Pioneer would do it.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

My Harmon Kardon avr 254 also displays on screen during any playback


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, I thought this would be worth mentioning here. The Marantz IS 301 is a bluetooth wireless dock for you I-pod lovers out there. At only $250.00, it can transmit both audio and video files to your home theater system.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, after getting my HDMI cables in, yes...my 876 does have OSD with HDMI


----------

